# Will this SMPS be enough?



## The_Man (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys I plan to buy a new system.I regularly use software like ,3DS Max,Premiere etc.
Here is the config.
i5 2500K
Intel H67 CL
4 GB Corsair XMS 3
1 TB Seagate HDD
DVD Writer

I'm on a limited budget.Hence the H67 board and no discrete gfx card.I have a Priya LTD 500 W SMPS with me which I bought just a month ago.I think it should work fine with this as long as I don't put in a graphics card.But I'm not sure.A 500 W SMPS from Cooler Master or Corsair costs more than 2K. Whats the reason?   
I have decided to go for the Intel board because all other 1155 boards have 8 pin connectors which my SMPS doesn't have.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 4, 2011)

Corsair VX450@3.5k if you are planning to add a decent GPU later

don't stick to the Priya one
10 chars!!


----------



## The_Man (Feb 4, 2011)

Priya ltd's PSU can provide 500 Watts of power whereas the Corsair can only provide only 450 Watts.
Well then why is the other one much more costly?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ That priya will provide in no way 500w in full load. Corsair vx 450 can go beyond 500 in full load as its underrated.

Your psu can barely provide 250 watts i suppose. And its nowhere near as efficient as corsair.

In a nutshell, priya doesn't compare with corsair.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 4, 2011)

oh I see.Corsair VX450 or Cooler Master RS 460?Which one is better?


----------



## modder (Feb 4, 2011)

Corsair VX450 any day. Avoid CM.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 4, 2011)

What about the cheaper CX430?Will it be good enough.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 4, 2011)

why go for i5 2500k when u intend to buy an h67 board?go for i5 2400 if you dont intend to overclock or get a p67 motherboard if you intend to overclock and cx430 should be enough for you current config but i wont be so sure if you decide to overclock and add a power GPU later


----------



## Siddharthtech (Feb 4, 2011)

The Priya LTD PSU is a strict NO!!! I agree wid all others about 450W PSU like Corsair VX450. These small comnpanies have the habit of giving fake detailes. The 500W PSU should be nowhere above 250W. It's gonna hang the system. Leave it!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2011)

The_Man said:


> Hi guys I plan to buy a new system.I regularly use software like ,3DS Max,Premiere etc.
> Here is the config.
> i5 2500K <----- use a "non-K" processor. H67 doesn't allows OC.
> Intel H67 CL <----- go for other manufacturer's board if possible.
> ...





The_Man said:


> I'm on a limited budget.Hence the H67 board and no discrete gfx card.



why not buy a AMD Athlon II X3/4 based rig? will allow you get a graphics card also.



The_Man said:


> I have a Priya LTD 500 W SMPS with me which I bought just a month ago.I think it should work fine with this as long as I don't put in a graphics card.



it "may". never take uncertain decision in case of PC. you'll loose both PC &its warranty if something goes wrong & your PC parts get burnt.



The_Man said:


> But I'm not sure.A 500 W SMPS from Cooler Master or Corsair costs more than 2K. Whats the reason?



Cooler Master was good but most of the new PSU are not upto the standard. don't waste your money on it.

Corsair is good one & so is Seasonic. in case no graphics card for now & no plan for one in future, look for FSP.

also the PSU you have won't provide anything over 300W. try & it'll burn itself down. also it'll eat lots of power to deliver that 250W. so change it, save your PC parts as well some electricity bill.



The_Man said:


> I have decided to go for the Intel board because all other 1155 boards have 8 pin connectors which my SMPS doesn't have.



no. 4pin ESP cables can be plugged into a 8pin socket. no problem or instability. my board have a 8pin socket but i use a 4pin connector. stable.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 4, 2011)

abirthedevil said:
			
		

> why go for i5 2500k when u intend to buy an h67 board?


I need that HD 3000 Graphics .It's very important.And there's no need to overclock it right now.It's strong enough to handle any multithreaded software.



			
				Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> why not buy a AMD Athlon II X3/4 based rig?


But I need a strong processor that is future-proof.You can add a graphics card later but you cant change CPUs and Motherboards everyday.That's why I decided to stick with i5.Ya I will be adding a good graphics card.Maybe a GTX 460 or something like that.You know how important it is for my work.But I cant afford all at once.



> 4pin ESP cables can be plugged into a 8pin socket. no problem or instability. my board have a 8pin socket but i use a 4pin connector. stable.


That's great news.Have you got any idea about the Gigabyte SB boards launched in India.It's ASUS everywhere but I trust Gigabyte.

Take a look at this one :
eBay India: iBall Sprinter Genuine 450 Watts Power Supply SMPS 450W (item 310292610967 end time 10-Feb-2011 04:17:00 IST)

is it good enough?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2011)

The_Man said:


> But I need a strong processor that is future-proof.You can add a graphics card later but you cant change CPUs and Motherboards everyday.That's why I decided to stick with i5.Ya I will be adding a good graphics card.Maybe a GTX 460 or something like that.You know how important it is for my work.But I cant afford all at once.



ok than you should get what you planned. 



The_Man said:


> That's great news.Have you got any idea about the Gigabyte SB boards launched in India.It's ASUS everywhere but I trust Gigabyte.



yes a few Gigabyte is avl but sellers may hesitate or say its out of stock cause of the Sata port problem that recently surfaced. & will surely try sell you some 1st gen Core i5s.

my advice, get Gigabyte H67 & use it. & if they give any exchange offer (dump old board, pick new one, free) than change it by April-May.



The_Man said:


> Take a look at this one :
> eBay India: iBall Sprinter Genuine 450 Watts Power Supply SMPS 450W (item 310292610967 end time 10-Feb-2011 04:17:00 IST)
> 
> is it good enough?



no. iBall, VIP, Zebronics, etc sounds cool but are crap from inside. you want a healthy system, seriously consider Corsair or Seasonic only. no need to get a top end PSU, get the CX400W or else try the FSP Saga II 500W. its not the best of PSU but sufficient for cards upto HD6850 that are not too much power hungry.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you!
What about this one :eBay India: SAGA II 500W COMPUTER PC POWER SIUPPLY UNIT PSU NEW BIL (item 160536424644 end time 22-Feb-2011 15:20:43 IST) 
?
I'm on a thin budget.So anything under 2500 is preferred.Please answer me as quick as possible.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 5, 2011)

i think the ebay price is a bitt high by a few hundred bucks FSP SAGA II 500


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2011)

Saga II should be priced at 2000-2300. inc shipping charges.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

Will it be enough or should I go for that VX450?I realise that you are also using a SAGA with a quad.How is it going?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2011)

^^ vx450 will be a safer bet for a 6850. Wait for revised sandybridge motherboards. Should take a month or two to arrive. The cuurent ones have a defective sata 3 controller.

Wait for newer boards and then buy sandybridge.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

ya...GTX 460 is gonna use 160 Watts from my PSU.So I think that SAGA II wont be enough.This VX 450 reportedly can provide up to 570W of power without any problem.Maybe I should go for it.But it's very pricey.Remember that I didn't even have a Rs.1000 PSU anywhere in my spec sheet.I had that much faith in Priya but you people are saying that she is a cheat.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 6, 2011)

The_Man said:


> ya...GTX 460 is gonna use 160 Watts from my PSU.So I think that SAGA II wont be enough.This VX 450 reportedly can provide up to 570W of power without any problem.Maybe I should go for it.But it's very pricey.Remember that I didn't even have a Rs.1000 PSU anywhere in my spec sheet.I had that much faith in Priya but you people are saying that *she* is a cheat.



how does a company have a gender man?

anyway you are willing to spend nearly 17k on the proccy mobo combo 
and you are shying away from a 3.8k safety boost?
not fair
get the vx450 get it over with buddy


----------



## modder (Feb 6, 2011)

> Priya but you people are saying that she is a cheat


LOL

Yes get the VX450 and be The Man


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

I consider all those things related to my daily life as girls.Priya is one of my favourites.I will have to kick her out of my case...unthinkable...heartbreaking...jus kidding.

I will go for the VX450 but there's a problem.It's not available in the local stores here.So I will have to buy it online.Since I haven't taken a decision on the mobo yet,I will need a PSU with 4+4 pin EPS connector.I have heard that there are two versions of this 450
see here:PSU Corsair VX450 12v 8/4 pin - MajorGeeks Support Forums

So is this a 4+4?
eBay India: Corsair VX 450 Watts SMPS Power Supply VX450 BILL (item 180620647223 end time 08-Feb-2011 02:17:23 IST)

If you can,please suggest some good Indian websites for purchasing it.


----------



## modder (Feb 6, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-hardware-price-check-kolkata.html#post948176

Check the first post of the thread for online stores. Then compare the price.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

oops I got it wrong.Its either a 4+4 or a 4 pin and 8 pin separate for the 450.


----------



## modder (Feb 6, 2011)

> it appears that there are 2 versions of the 450, one with the detachable 8 pin and one with the 8 and 4 pin seperate, as shown in the pic on new egg, it is a pity that Corsair didn't revise the manual in the box..(for newbie's like me heh)



Yes its 4+4 or 8/4. Not a problem. But do check before buying, see if they mention it in the specs.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

VX450 costs 3880@Lynx and 3500@TIW.So I wont be buying it from Lynx.The problem with ITW is that they don't even have a paypal account which is very sad.I wish to purchase it from them but I cant.And I like the 3/6 month EMI scheme @ Ebay.That might take some load off my shoulders.So what do you guys think?Can I proceed with that VX450 @ Ebay?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2011)

better get it from SMC/ItWares.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

What's the method of payment @AMC?OBT?


----------



## The_Man (Feb 11, 2011)

Bought a VX450 today and I'm very happy with this super silent powerful PSU.But there's a problem.The pins on the AC power cord that came with the PSU are so big that they don't fit into my UPS's socket or the wall socket!I think it requires a power socket.What do I do now?Any ideas? 

Right now it's connected using my Priya's power cord.Just a temporary setup.The Corsair cord seems to be of a better quality and it even comes with a fuse on the plug.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't change the power chord. I am not too sure about UPS and stuff, but does it work with surge protectors?


----------



## The_Man (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a Powercom DCM UPS.I don't have a surge protector!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2011)

@the man
congrats
what was the price and shipping tax?


----------



## aby geek (Feb 11, 2011)

i just wanted to ask that when i called tirupathi in np today they said vx450 is 3900+ tax how come is it cheaper on itwares?

and ys ups which have sockets on backsid tend to have small socket side. could you please post the picture of your corsair vx450's power cord that came with it asap. and was the manual correct? few months someone reported they got tx650 manual in vx450 box.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Piyush.I had to spent around Rs.3750 to get one.
By the way,it doesn't fit into the power socket either.I think it's based on European standards.That's why this extra large size.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 11, 2011)

could you please post the cable photo it would really help people who buy corsair smpss.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

You can get a standard converter for that. European to Indian.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 11, 2011)

> You can get a standard converter for that. European to Indian.


From where?


> could you please post the cable photo it would really help people who buy corsair smpss.and was the manual correct?


I cant find my datacable.Still looking for it.I tried to scan the plug but the pic isn't clear enough.No issues with the manual.VX450 and VX550 share the same manual and that's the one I got.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

Most shops will have this. Take the print or take the Corsair cable and show the dude at the counter.

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/7140/powerconverter.jpg


----------



## The_Man (Feb 11, 2011)

oh yeah thanks a lot man.this is exactly what I was looking for.I always wonder why these countries make things difficult for the manufacturer and the consumer.There are too many avoidable standard differences.120V vs 230 V,KPH vs MPH,right hand drive vs left hand drive,pound vs kilo,and they even have their own plug designs.What the........is going on here?

@aby geek and other future corsair smps owners
see the rectangular holes in the image.That's the shape of the pins.You need an adapter to plug them into the Indian power socket.

*i56.tinypic.com/300fuch.jpg

And this is how the plug looks like
*upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/200812/China_Europe_to_UK_plug_converter_BS57332008125842362.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 11, 2011)

^ I just purchased that Plug last week, Rs.80 from Chadni.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 11, 2011)

Which means I will have to spend Rs.160 to get one here


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 12, 2011)

i get those for Rs35 here....


----------



## aby geek (Feb 12, 2011)

hmf my ups manual says do not use extensions ,converters,adapters thats why i was shying out of it.

but i do have an indian power cable from my old supply can i use that instead? beacause the cable end that connect to the supply is same in all.


and iam also doubtful that the adapter would be accomodated in my ups causethe adapter appears huge while my ups socket spacing is minuscle.


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2011)

^^
See that piece of plastic which I posted is just a physical adapter. It will not change any electrical configuration. Just makes rectangular connectors compatible with Indian circular plug holes.

I have been using that for almost 2 years.


----------

